
Optics and Regex: Greater than the sum of their parts - nuriaion
https://chrispenner.ca/posts/lens-regex-pcre
======
jamesbrock
For pattern matching and search-and-replace in Haskell, some people might
prefer monadic parsers to regular expressions. This library has a similar set
of capabilities:

[https://github.com/jamesdbrock/replace-
megaparsec](https://github.com/jamesdbrock/replace-megaparsec)

------
glangdale
I hate to be That Guy, but I found the massive overuse of exclamation points
to be very distracting. I'm not quite at the level of those people who claim
that using exclamation points is like laughing at your own jokes, but they
should not be a default punctuation choice.

~~~
codesections
> I hate to be That Guy, but I found the massive overuse of exclamation points
> to be very distracting.… [Exclamation points] should not be a default
> punctuation choice.

I think that's overstating it quite a bit. There's one exclamation point in
the first four paragraphs. The frequency picks up a bit after that, but I'd
hardly call them the default punctuation choice.

~~~
pierrec
> The frequency picks up a bit after that

" _Hopefully you learned something! Did you know I 'm currently writing a
book? It's all about Lenses and Optics! It takes you all the way from beginner
to optics-wizard and it's currently in early access! Consider supporting it,
and more posts like this one by pledging on my Patreon page!_"

------
chowells
And people were asking what good parameterizing over all instances of Functor
or Applicative can do.

